# how to make freebsd run in RAM completely?



## maitrikarunar (Oct 11, 2009)

dear all, 
i've been thinking what if freebsd can run in ram totally ? it will be awasome? do somenone know how to make it happens ?
My goals are 
1. make freebsd mobile like puppy
2. make freebsd faster to load program
3. make freebsd runs totally in ram --> make the battery runs out very slowly 
Other Question :
is ZFS is ready for daily use as official filesystem under freebsd ?

thanks....


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 11, 2009)

maitrikarunar said:
			
		

> i've been thinking what if freebsd can run in ram totally



Not sure about this one. Perhaps a LiveCD of some sort is what you're looking for.



> is ZFS is ready for daily use as official filesystem under freebsd ?



ZFS is now ready for production use.


----------



## MG (Oct 11, 2009)

It's quite a long story but you should create an FreeBSD mfsroot image that contains the binaries needed to create a big memory disk, copy your system files to it and mount it on /


----------



## maitrikarunar (Oct 20, 2009)

hi, all, i have searching through net and i found about nanobsd ?
can i newbie build a working nanobsd ?
which freebsd contain script to make nano bsd ?
so if i install nanobsd it will work totally from my let's say flash disk ?

thanx for the response,
maitri


----------



## aragon (Oct 20, 2009)

maitrikarunar said:
			
		

> can i newbie build a working nanobsd ?


With some practice, yes.  Familiarity with building world and kernel will help greatly.



			
				maitrikarunar said:
			
		

> which freebsd contain script to make nano bsd ?


All of them since 4.x I think...



			
				maitrikarunar said:
			
		

> so if i install nanobsd it will work totally from my let's say flash disk ?


Yup.  I use it on a Soekris Net5501 here.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 24, 2009)

I just tried out Frenzy yesterday, and there is an option to run in RAM. Sadly, Frenzy 1.1 is the last release since the project has been discontinued.


----------



## silicium (Apr 15, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> With some practice, yes.  Familiarity with building world and kernel will help greatly.


After building world and kernel, is there any help already written to add packages nanobsd ? Downloaded packages into /usr/src/tools/tools/nanobsd/Pkg and using customize_cmd cust_pkg, the bootable image I got after running nanobsd.sh -c myconfigfile lacks /usr/local/bin in path, correct libraries versions for some packages, updated /etc/shells.


----------



## J65nko (Apr 20, 2010)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> I just tried out Frenzy yesterday, and there is an option to run in RAM. Sadly, Frenzy 1.1 is the last release since the project has been discontinued.


Somebody else took over the development of Frenzy. There is a frenzy 1.2 release. From the URL you posted





> 11.01.2010.
> Frenzy 1.2 reincarnation (community release) is out. It's based on FreeBSD 8.0 and available in 2 versions: lite and standard.
> This is a first version of Frenzy that's made not by me - author of this build is Egor Vershinin. You can read more on project's website (russian only).
> English version of this build is avaliable on our FTP (lite and standard version).


----------

